
Data scientists turned against statistics - bsg75
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2019/03/07/how-data-scientists-turned-against-statistics/#437f667e257c
======
rossdavidh
I agree with many of the assertions as to what has happened (essentially, big
heaps of data analyzed by black boxes without much understanding), but
disagree with the reasons why. It is much simpler, but harder to correct, than
that.

Data scientists are required in numbers far greater than the total number of
statisticians available. Non-statisticians are doing the analysis because
there is more data that "needs" analyzing than there are statisticians to do
it. So, of course, their understanding of how to avoid doing it wrong, is
limited.

Proper statistical analysis is hard, and takes time. Getting a proper
statistical background is hard, and takes time. We have firehoses of data
coming in, and there is no patience for taking time for either one.

